# College student going to abortion clinic left on the roadside by Uber driver.



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

*20-year-old college student says Uber driver left her on side of the road when he found out she was getting an abortion

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/uber-driver-wouldnt-take-woman-abortion-clinic-184503566.html*


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Stupid driver to say the least. 

I have picked up and dropped off at our local abortion clinic more than a few times. It's not my body, so I have no jurisdiction over it anyways if it did in fact bother me, and it does not..


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Another liar, the Pax was looking for free publicity and a free ride. How did the driver randomly guess they were going to an abortion clinic? That's a 1 in a million guess. Even if it is true the driver needs to be able to live with himself, I dont like to judge people.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Another liar, the Pax was looking for free publicity and a free ride. How did the driver randomly guess they were going to an abortion clinic? That's a 1 in a million guess. Even if it is true the driver needs to be able to live with himself, I dont like to judge people.


 I swear Bbonez you just cant help yourself can you...... He seen the ADDRESS


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Everything about that story screams fake. The only things missing are the MAGA hat and the noose.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

dauction said:


> I swear Bbonez you just cant help yourself can you......


This is a public forum people will sometimes have a different point of view than you.



dauction said:


> He seen the ADDRESS


Then why did he ask if she was going to planned parenthood? The pax said "I was confused about why he would ask me this, considering there was nothing in the address I put in that would suggest it was a Planned Parenthood or even near one"

I combined the holes in her story with my opinion with the facts I have now, she's not telling the truth. If more information comes out I might change my opinion.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

dauction said:


> *20-year-old college student says Uber driver left her on side of the road when he found out she was getting an abortion*


I wouldn't want to be complicit in a murder either.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> This is a public forum people will sometimes have a different point of view than you.
> 
> Then why did he ask if she was going to planned parenthood? The pax said "I was confused about why he would ask me this, considering there was nothing in the address I put in that would suggest it was a Planned Parenthood or even near one"
> 
> I combined the holes in her story with my opinion with the facts I have now, she's not telling the truth. If more information comes out I might change my opinion.


Opinion.. ...FACTS are NOT OPINIONS ..p

"""""""""""""*Uber confirmed to Yahoo Lifestyle that the driver was removed from the service as his actions violated the company's community guidelines. Montgomery says it was a small price for Scott to pay.

The Bottom Line is keep your Politics and Religion to yourself while driving ..Be a freaking PROFESSIONAL*


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I took someone to Planned Parenthood today and the name of the business came up on my screen with the address. It wasn't too hard to figure out where she was going. Abortion isn't my thing, driving pax from point A to point B is. Why do you all take people to bars? Why do you all take people to strip clubs? They're not "murder" as some of you say, but they are a scourge on society. That's my opinion so maybe I shouldn't take people to those places. Maybe we should have a handy list of the places we won't take pax because we have a personal opinion. And maybe McDonals employees shouldn't serve people they don't like. Gas stations should have a questionable you complete before you can get gas.... 

And just because she was going to Planned Parenthood doesn't mean she was getting an abortion. She may have worked there or was just going to get information. I doubt she told her Uber driver she was getting an abortion.


----------



## MrPurple (Apr 1, 2016)

dauction said:


> The Bottom Line is keep your Politics and Religion to yourself while driving ..Be a freaking PROFESSIONAL


How about basic human decency not to deliver someone to the extermination camps?


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

It's not your decision to make, it's her life. You are not a part of it in any way except to drive her where she wants to go. You are not the morality police. If you have a problem with driving people to Planned Parenthood you shouldn't be an Uber driver. How would you like it if an Uber driver stepped into your life and decided where you could go based on his morals.


----------



## MrPurple (Apr 1, 2016)

FinerThings said:


> It's not your decision to make, it's her life. You are not a part of it in any way except to drive her where she wants to go. You are not the morality police. If you have a problem with driving people to Planned Parenthood you shouldn't be an Uber driver.


It's not about being morality police, it's about having morality period. Some of us have it, some of us look at it as a way to make a few bucks. If not Klan Parenthood, is there anywhere you wouldn't drive someone if the price was right? Off a cliff, maybe?


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I would drive someone TO a cliff. I don't know what they'd be doing there. No more than you know what a woman would be doing going to Planned Parenthood. And you can't determine morality for everyone. For what you know you she could have violent boyfriend waiting at home if she doesn't have an abortion. You can't know someone else's life and that's why you can't determine morality for everyone. But it sounds like you think there' one way --- your way. Your probably do things I think is wrong, like watch pornography, maybe your'e racist, maybe you're a whole lot of things I think are immoral. You aren't perfect but I'd give you a ride to a strip club because its my job, I'm a professional, and I know it's not my job to judge...it's God's. God is the only perfect being and only he can judge. It's not your place.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> And just because she was going to Planned Parenthood doesn't mean she was getting an abortion.


Why don't you read the article before you post an opinion on it? She was not going to planned parenthood.



dauction said:


> p


Are you saying drivers never get removed from the platform based on false allegations?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> I wouldn't want to be complicit in a murder either.


Probably a good idea to NOT HAVE UNPROTECTED SEX W/ PEOPLE then? Solves the issue.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

How this even come up in a normal conversation....

Driver: So, hows your day?

Pax: Im getting an abortion...and you?


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

MrPurple said:


> It's not about being morality police, it's about having morality period. Some of us have it, some of us look at it as a way to make a few bucks. If not Klan Parenthood, is there anywhere you wouldn't drive someone if the price was right? Off a cliff, maybe?


Ooof, there's a strong temptation to fire back on this one wrongly, but I'll refrain.

Look, I've taken people round trip to the methadone clinic. I'm pretty sure one of my rides tonight was to a bow chicka pay-for-wow. Heck, we're discussing this on 4/20. How do you know none of your passengers have smoked the ganja?

Your job, what you are paid to do, is to transport people from point A, to point B. If you can't handle it, quit. It's like being an all-pork hot dog salesman when you have a religious background against handling pork, or having a cat that you want to follow your vegan lifestyle.

You can protest abortion all day long. I will counter protest against you, because that is my dig. However, if your morality forbids you from even transporting people because of the action they perform strongly enough that you act on that forbission, you need to get another job, one that doesn't involve (*gasp*) transporting people.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Passenger: I'm going to Planned Parenthood to have an abortion.

Me: Mademoiselle, are you familiar with the phrase "too much information"?

Passenger: Yes.

Me: You just rendered a textbook illustration of it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

News title should be as
*"Uber driver tried to save a life and Uber fired him."
(or)
"20 years old college student killed her unborn baby and also killed an Uber driver's job."*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FinerThings said:


> I took someone to Planned Parenthood today and the name of the business came up on my screen with the address. It wasn't too hard to figure out where she was going. Abortion isn't my thing, driving pax from point A to point B is. Why do you all take people to bars? Why do you all take people to strip clubs? They're not "murder" as some of you say, but they are a scourge on society. That's my opinion so maybe I shouldn't take people to those places. Maybe we should have a handy list of the places we won't take pax because we have a personal opinion. And maybe McDonals employees shouldn't serve people they don't like. Gas stations should have a questionable you complete before you can get gas....
> 
> And just because she was going to Planned Parenthood doesn't mean she was getting an abortion. She may have worked there or was just going to get information. I doubt she told her Uber driver she was getting an abortion.


Regardless of my likes or dislikes for Planned Parenthood.

Abortion is NOT ALL OF WHAT THEY DO !

He should Not have Left the Passenger stranded.

Definantly not on the side of the road !

I am No supporter of Margaret Saenger.

But Like it or not, Planned Parenthood isnt just about abortions.

And i admit to Roasting Planned Parenthood in online newspaper opinion forums nationwide. Over CERTAIN ISSUES.

THE GIRL COULD HAVE BEEN SEEKING INFORMATION.

NOT THE DRIVERS CHOICE TO MAKE.
( probably not the first man to Leave her Stranded either.)

Humming " What Its Like "- Everlast


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> THE GIRL COULD HAVE BEEN SEEKING INFORMATION.


She wasn't even going to planned parenthood or anywhere near a planned parenthood. She said this in the report. Her story is full of more holes than Smollett.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol total fake story

as if the driver is going to know the address by heart and as if somehow there was supposed "tension" felt just because.....how did she know there was "tension" originally when there was nothing wrong

i'm glad there are many that recognized how bs this story was and are wising up to the nonsense the Freemasons put out there to keep people outraged and mad at each other


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Probably a good idea to NOT HAVE UNPROTECTED SEX W/ PEOPLE then? Solves the issue.


That's the idea, ""Marriage _is_ honourable in all, and the bed undefiled: but *****mongers and adulterers God will judge." From the book of Hebrews, 13:4.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> *Another liar,* the Pax was looking for free publicity and a free ride. How did the driver randomly guess they were going to an abortion clinic? That's a 1 in a million guess. Even if it is true the driver needs to be able to live with himself, *I dont like to judge people*.


Really?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm curious as to what crime she thought the driver had committed, that she went to the police to file charges.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I'm curious as to what crime she thought the driver had committed, that she went to the police to file charges.


DISCRIMINATION


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

forqalso said:


> Really


Did you read the story? Calling a liar a liar isn't judging. Is calling Trump the President and Hillary the loser judging? Is calling Dahmer a killer judging him? I say it's just stating facts.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

swathdiver said:


> That's the idea, ""Marriage _is_ honourable in all, and the bed undefiled: but @@@@@mongers and adulterers God will judge." From the book of Hebrews, 13:4.


You know plenty of married women get abortions, right?



FinerThings said:


> I took someone to Planned Parenthood today and the name of the business came up on my screen with the address. It wasn't too hard to figure out where she was going. Abortion isn't my thing, driving pax from point A to point B is. Why do you all take people to bars? Why do you all take people to strip clubs? They're not "murder" as some of you say, but they are a scourge on society. That's my opinion so maybe I shouldn't take people to those places. Maybe we should have a handy list of the places we won't take pax because we have a personal opinion. And maybe McDonals employees shouldn't serve people they don't like. Gas stations should have a questionable you complete before you can get gas....
> 
> And just because she was going to Planned Parenthood doesn't mean she was getting an abortion. She may have worked there or was just going to get information. I doubt she told her Uber driver she was getting an abortion.


When I was in my twenties I got all of my Pap smears etc. done at PP. I had no insurance and it was way cheaper than anywhere else...

And, I've never had an abortion, for what it's worth. Never been pregnant, actually.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> DISCRIMINATION


It shouldn't be discrimination. The driver didn't consider on the fact of Color, Race, Disability, Mental, or disagreement on conversation. He just didn't want to be a part of supportive doing to end a life. 
To me, he is a hero, a person with kind heart. He even waited near her and asked her a free ride to go home back. 
She should consider this incident as her idea of abortion was not supported by community. She can do whatever she wanted but it wasn't supported. 
She felt so bad, she knew people think she was disgusted and she was a shame. Then, that Uber driver was just a escape goat. 
Medias have money making pin point on Uber/Lyft since death of SC girl so that this news didn't come out on the favor of Uber driver.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

dauction said:


> LOL ..You are posting YAHOO Comments .. get an eduction..Hell I'll contribute


You are posting YAHOO articles. Are you saying people like you who read Yahoo are not intelligent enough to know what they are reading?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> You are posting YAHOO articles. Are you saying people like you who read Yahoo are not intelligent enough to know what they are reading?


Yeah ..Most of the Posters are Ignorant. They ready headlines.. half the Posters work for "propaganda mills"


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

dauction said:


> Yeah ..Most of the Posters are Ignorant. They ready headlines.. half the Posters work for "propaganda mills"


You come on here and post a story for all of us to discuss. Some people see the story differently than you do, so you call them "morons", "ignorant", or accuse them of working for "propaganda mills". You should stop attacking the messengers and and try to prove your case. You keep saying we are ignoring FACTS but fail to provide any examples.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Did you read the story? Calling a liar a liar isn't judging. Is calling Trump the President and Hillary the loser judging? Is calling Dahmer a killer judging him? I say it's just stating facts.
> 
> What FACT are us "morons" ignoring?
> 
> ...


you can lead the horse to the water...



Bbonez said:


> You come on here and post a story for all of us to discuss. Some people see the story differently than you do, so you call them "morons", "ignorant", or accuse them of working for "propaganda mills". You should stop attacking the messengers and and try to prove your case. You keep saying we are ignoring FACTS but fail to provide any examples.


hes upset because he posted the story and he thinks that because the story is a hoax, somehow he's being criticized


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Picked up someone _from _a Planned Parenthood once but the pickup address said it was a restaurant in the same complex so I didn't know it until I got there. The girl was crying out so pathetically and spent the whole ride on her phone with her primary medical provider because she said that she had tried to get a walk in abortion but they needed some medical history to prove the procedure wasn't going to injure her, or something like that. During the phone call she was just blabbing and blabbing over and over that no one could find out, that she had recently turned 18 and that she didn't need her parent's permission for anything but since it was their insurance she didn't want anything to show up that they'd find. On top of that she mentioned that her boyfriend didn't know and that he wasn't going to find out either.

At that point I was tempted to pull over and kick her out right there but instead I kept on driving while she kept on crying and blabbing more and more. Eventually I dropped her off at her home and I one starred her, hoping never to see her again, but I didn't say a word to her on the entire ride.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Picked up someone _from _a Planned Parenthood once but the pickup address said it was a restaurant in the same complex so I didn't know it until I got there. The girl was crying out so pathetically and spent the whole ride on her phone with her primary medical provider because she said that she had tried to get a walk in abortion but they needed some medical history to prove the procedure wasn't going to injure he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I've given 2 rides in 2 months, to 2 different young females who were going to 'Planned Parenthood'.

I could only assume that they were going their for and Abortion. Yes, I realize they claim to do other things too, but C'mon.

Despite my feelings about the destination, I didn't ask. NOT my business, I wasn't 'doing' either one of them.
I was polite as always, and dropped them off at the 'clinic'


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

*Uber confirmed to Yahoo Lifestyle that the driver was removed from the service as his actions violated the company's community guidelines. Montgomery says it was a small price for Scott to pay. *


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dauction said:


> *Uber confirmed to Yahoo Lifestyle that the driver was removed from the service as his actions violated the company's community guidelines. Montgomery says it was a small price for Scott to pay. *


uber "supposedly" removes drivers in all the fake stories we come across ....it doesnt mean anything or that the story was actually real and the driver actually existed

the elite that put these fake stories into circulation are counting on people not using their brain and just believing everything they read online


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

dauction said:


> considering you are the one that keeps making BS posts


Please provide one example where I blatantly post fake news or satire and tried to pass it off as real FACT and news. I'll start.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/three-russian-spies-meet-in-the-oval-office.320472/


dauction said:


> I have PROVEN that the article is TRUE


How? Even the article admits in the 2nd paragraph that it contains FALSE information.



dauction said:


> Uber confirmed to Yahoo Lifestyle that the driver was removed from the service


This attempt to prove a story factual might work in another forum but this is UP, we know that is ubers BS scripted response to EVERYTHING!


----------



## Roger in Canton (Feb 25, 2016)

https://www.theblaze.com/news/uber-...-for-abortion-was-fired-for-reasons-of-safety


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

You've got to stand up for what you believe in! But sometimes there are costs for that. Life ain't always fair.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I didn't read the article ... but, I have never had anyone get in and announce WHY they are going to see their doctor. It's none of my business.
I have dropped off there - and picked up, and from the demeanor of the pax could tell it wasn't their best day.
A quiet and somewhat uncomfortable ride.

IF I'd of canceled the ride, I sure would have texted Uber with a good, made-up reason so that I wouldn't get in trouble, that had nothing to do with abortion.
Remember, this is a San Francisco company. Full of young, energetic socialists who actually _promote _abortion, right up till five minutes after baby takes its first breath. Don't argue with Stalin ... you'll lose.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

"any actions that threaten the safety of drivers and rider will be investigated", Uber stated. So what car was the baby riding in?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

The job is to drive the car and follow the blue line, not nose around in people’s personal business.

Keep your religion to yourself.


----------



## newozkar2016 (Jun 27, 2016)

His beliefs costed him this gig. I would say Im in-between pro-life and pro-choice.. but I wouldnt do the same as this driver. It is really not my business as Abortion is not illegal.. he overstepped his duties. He couldve easily "lied" to cover his ass but I guess his integrity over his conviction was stronger. Hope he finds something better.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Good. Thinning the herd, one idiot at a time.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

And.....10 more drivers HIRED!


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't believe anything I read from online "news" sources. Most of it is fake


----------

